# Something Sweet (added more pics)



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Yesturday while i was watering the mares and there babies like I do everymorning. I heard my name being yell AAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNN. Then I heard my boyfriends name yelled and then my name a few more times and then in a very very very very loud scream BBBBBBAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYY. I dropped the hose that I was watering a mare with and headed to the barn running to see a new born baby boy sleeping in the corner in the doe's stall. Mircle had given us a baby. We did not think that she was far along. The father (Pancakes) we figured we had breed her probly not to long after she had Faith. We got him out of the barn checked him over and he is great. He has already gotten the hang of the bottle and drinking away. The reason I name the subject of this post something sweet is the name that we gave him. His name is Hersey Chocolate. He is really that sweet.









Love his coloring.








Tyring to get a shot of his face.








He is a little shy.








Yes those are my feet.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Something Sweet*

awee how sweet it is....can't wait for our first birthing on our farm. we have a 3 month old we bought she is something all sweet and cute dem shame they grow she still has the wooly fur coat....Congrats! :clap: Hats Off. Glad for you to have new love in your life.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Something Sweet*

He is so handsome! Congrats!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Something Sweet*

Good name! My doe is named Hershey and her doeling I named Truffle. I am having alot of fun with the chocolate theme.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Something Sweet*

So cute! I love the names of your goats


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Something Sweet*

Thanks. I do have trouble sometimes comen up with names for the little ones.

I will try and get a picture of his head. He keeps turning his head when I try and get a picture of it. He has such sweet eyes. Last night he figured out that he gose pee pee in his pen and not in own bed. He is going to be so spoiled.

He is veryvery much loved and wanted already. Have to go and feed him now. He little bleep is so cute. He is not a demanding baby at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Something Sweet*

Aww....  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Something Sweet*

AWWWWW! He is just to cute! :drool:   Is he a bottle baby? Congrats on a beautiful baby boy! :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Something Sweet*

Awe congrats he is adorable and love the name very cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Something Sweet*

Awww...Ann, he looks like Pancakes!!!  ADORABLE!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Something Sweet*

Awwwww he's adorable!!! I love his name! Congrats on the new surprise addition!!! How exciting!!!  I can't wait to have babies again, but I agree they grow up way too fast!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Something Sweet*

I am sorry had to get some more pictures of him this morning. ALMOST got a face shot.




























He is eatting like a little pig now. 6 to 8 ounces at a sitting. He is the same height as our Chunky Monkey.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

It is ok we love pictures of goats


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

He's adorable!! Looks alot like my new buckling...

Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is just super duper cute!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

very very cute! congrats Mamma!


----------

